# Good Sawzall



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

Sawzall just died, whats a good HD brand currently?
Last Tiger Saw lasted 15 yrs, was thinking Makita or Milwaukee.
Thanks.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Well if your looking for a corded milwaukee, 15 amp is the only way to go, if your looking for a cordless then makita all the way.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Milwakee for corded, I agree. Can't say about cordless, never had one.


----------



## CertifiedFunds (Sep 25, 2007)

newfy said:


> Sawzall just died, whats a good HD brand currently?
> Last Tiger Saw lasted 15 yrs, was thinking Makita or Milwaukee.
> Thanks.


Since Milwaukee sold out I would be very careful with them. I have had all kind of problems with there new stuff. I am going back to Dewalt.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I like my Hilti.


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

*Good sawsall*

I have Porer Cable Tiger sae, one first offer toolless blade changes. Lots power & not bad for vibration, changed cord couple times. I have 2 Dewalt cordless, 18v, 1 XPR is little mor hevy duty & can put blade in @90 to handle. Have a old corded Makita still running but got pull start the plade (bad armethure) not very safe !


----------



## quality1stconst (Aug 13, 2009)

Find an old Milwaukee Super Sawzall, they are the best, whatever you do don't get a corded Makita or Ridgid unless you like the vibrations....lol


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

quality1stconst said:


> Find an old Milwaukee Super Sawzall, they are the best, whatever you do don't get a corded Makita or Ridgid unless you like the vibrations....lol


You must be talking about the old model of Makita corded. I have two of the jr3070ct and they are awesome. 15 amps and very little vibration. I have used Milwaukee and Porter Cable in the past but the Makita is my current favorite.

Cordless? I could care less. We currently use the Dewalts by default. I have not been very impressed with the cordless models by any of the manufacturers.


----------



## Project_Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a Milwaukee and a Hilti......The hilti has a problem with blades popping out when the material you are cutting causes vibration (like sheet metal) so for me the Milwaukee is the best....Im talking corded sawzalls.

I also have a Dewalt cordless that is a POS and is only usefully for cutting 1/2" drywall and maybe some ABS plumbing pipe...It completely lacks power and battery life.


----------



## quality1stconst (Aug 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> You must be talking about the old model of Makita corded. I have two of the jr3070ct and they are awesome. 15 amps and very little vibration. I have used Milwaukee and Porter Cable in the past but the Makita is my current favorite.
> 
> Cordless? I could care less. We currently use the Dewalts by default. I have not been very impressed with the cordless models by any of the manufacturers.


 
Yeah I need to try some of the newer Makita tools as every old makita I used was JUNK. Kinda like the new Milwaukee and Porter Cable stuff now.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Project_Pat said:


> I have a Milwaukee and a Hilti......The hilti has a problem with blades popping out when the material you are cutting causes vibration (like sheet metal) so for me the Milwaukee is the best....Im talking corded sawzalls.
> 
> I also have a Dewalt cordless that is a POS and is only usefully for cutting 1/2" drywall and maybe some ABS plumbing pipe...It completely lacks power and battery life.


If your Hilti rep can't get your saw fixed or replaced for you gratis, then you have a crappy rep.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

quality1stconst said:


> Yeah I need to try some of the newer Makita tools as every old makita I used was JUNK. Kinda like the new Milwaukee and Porter Cable stuff now.


 
definatly look into the new makita they had slacked off in years past but now in my opinion they are the best thing going right now both corded and cordless. I have started buying alot of there new line and im loving them.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the newer, 15 amp Makita corded saw and it cuts very well indeed. It has what they call AVT, anti-vibration technology, and it works.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Go to Lowes and get the BOSCH. 15 amps with Orbital. I have the 13 amp with out the orbital...thing is a tank. I beat the ever living snot out of it still works. Never had a problem with the toolless blade change, love that the collar locks open when you remove the blade so you can change blades with one hand. Don't need two, one to hold the collar the other to insert the blade. Love the rafter hook. I have used several models of the Milwaukee...they were okay...the last one which was their newest reeked of gear oil when you used it....

I love my RS20 with the direct connect power cord....

But the new RS35 has more power and orbital...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have heard good things about the new makita avt's

I have 7 year old milwuakee super sawzall, I don't think it will die.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

speaking of saws.. anyone know a good place online to get blades at a good price in quantity?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an old dewalt that won't quit, also a newer hilti. The lack of orbital cut makes the dewalt less useful, also the set screw on the blade is slow.

Do you guys really use sawzalls that much? I use to use mine all the time but every day I use it less and less. Last demo I had to do the electric chainsaw did most of the legwork, faster, cheaner and less blade changes.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

newfy said:


> Sawzall just died, whats a good HD brand currently?
> Last Tiger Saw lasted 15 yrs, was thinking Makita or Milwaukee.
> Thanks.


If your last one lasted 15yrs, why mess with a good thing? Your own "hands on" would say it was a good tool, yes? Isn't that your answer, buy another.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree you should buy what works best for you and you like. You can still buy the old Porter Cable stuff before they went crappy on Amazon. We got an old Tiger and she is still running strong also as well as a Milwaukee , Makita AVT and an old Makita that I really like minus the allen screw blade holder.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

The Makita AVT. The thing is a beast. Best I have used


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I own and use both the 11AMP Milwaukee Super Sawzall and the 15Amp Makita AVT. Both are great. Both need the exhaust ports redesigned because there are times when I cut in close quarters that all I see is sawdust being blown in my face.

The AVT is really nice with the anti-vibe...but the milwaukee just feels like a beast to me. The twist-lok cord is my only complaint. I have had it come undone while lowering it from the roof to the ground. Cool to see a sawzall stabbed into the dirt though.


----------



## forsmant (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought that exhaust system was supposed to cool my face!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Question for any milwaukee owners.

Do you ever smell gear oil when using it hard?


Some times when I need to "re-adjust" an architect error, *cough*
or when cutting for several minutes I can smell gear hypoid gear oil.

Always have


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

YES! And it doesn't take hard use for the one I have used to bring out the gear oil smell...


----------



## MrAlba (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 for the Makita AVT, love the buttery smoothness, not like my old tiger saw. Very happy with the power too.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the makita avt's are just as good as the old milwaukee's. i bought a newer milwaukee the switched died 5 minutes into using it.

only issue ive seen with the makitas is the blade eject will go off on its own at tmes but a shot of oil fixes that

burnt out 3 dewalts on one job...... do they make anything good

the hilti 15 amp is a monster but the $700 price tag is way too much.

havent tried the bosch. i love their table saw , chopsaw and routes, but their circ saw isnt too hot


----------



## WallMonkey (Jan 3, 2010)

I vote for the Makita AVT!!!

We've used it Daily for the last 4 years. We lost the Removable Foot years ago, it just get's into tighter spaces now. No problems... EVER!!!

IMHO- The "best" feature is the 1-6 Speed Dial on the Handle! This allows you to run the saw at lower RPM's to keep from bending or breaking blades...*Priceless!!!*


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the hilti 15 amp is a monster but the $700 price tag is way too much.


 
whoa:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> whoa:blink::blink::blink:


Yeah, for that price it better come with a remote control.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

....you mean Festool doesnt make one?:whistling


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I had a 6amp dewalt that did a fair job, but had a short stroke and anemic motor. Bought a Makita..just a plain jane sawzall that i still have in one of the other trucks...same as the Dewalt, better than nothing, but short stroke and anemic, then i seen THIS MILWAUKEE and figured what the heck.....it's a MONSTER...and do not take this saw lightly, i about cut my finger off using it since the saw has so much in the nutz department, you WILL NOT stop it when it grabs a solid piece of whatever and the blade refuses to let go.

I was cutting about 1000 nails/screws out of a hinge side door jamb once, had my left hand tightly clamped onto the rubber part up front...death grip since there was sooo much metal holeing that jamb in place along with ample expanda foam. Well, the saw blade found a big azzed screws, buried itself in it and help fast, the saw ripped itself out of my hand on a outstroke, my hand instantly griped like a tight fist....onto the blade at that point. Finger got sucked in between the foot that blade passes through and once the finger was in that position it was treated to a nice back and forth sawing motion across the blade while being pinched between the blade and the foot

























I love this mofo....put in an AXE blade and there's nothing going to stop you from effortlessly chomping your way through wahtever....just be warned, RESPECT the saw because it WILL NOT STOP when hitting obstruction...at all:w00t:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

WallMonkey said:


> I vote for the Makita AVT!!!
> 
> We've used it Daily for the last 4 years. We lost the Removable Foot years ago, it just get's into tighter spaces now. No problems... EVER!!!
> 
> IMHO- The "best" feature is the 1-6 Speed Dial on the Handle! This allows you to run the saw at lower RPM's to keep from bending or breaking blades...*Priceless!!!*


You were lucky, most of those things fall apart and are too expensive to fix.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

IHI said:


> I had a 6amp dewalt that did a fair job, but had a short stroke and anemic motor. Bought a Makita..just a plain jane sawzall that i still have in one of the other trucks...same as the Dewalt, better than nothing, but short stroke and anemic, then i seen THIS MILWAUKEE and figured what the heck.....it's a MONSTER...and do not take this saw lightly, i about cut my finger off using it since the saw has so much in the nutz department, you WILL NOT stop it when it grabs a solid piece of whatever and the blade refuses to let go.
> 
> I was cutting about 1000 nails/screws out of a hinge side door jamb once, had my left hand tightly clamped onto the rubber part up front...death grip since there was sooo much metal holeing that jamb in place along with ample expanda foam. Well, the saw blade found a big azzed screws, buried itself in it and help fast, the saw ripped itself out of my hand on a outstroke, my hand instantly griped like a tight fist....onto the blade at that point. Finger got sucked in between the foot that blade passes through and once the finger was in that position it was treated to a nice back and forth sawing motion across the blade while being pinched between the blade and the foot
> 
> ...


One more nice feature of the Makita AVT is the soft start feature. The milwaukee is full bore as soon as the trigger is touched. I had a similar injury a few years ago. I was used to a porter cable (with soft start) and used a milwaukee for the first time in a while.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Warren said:


> The milwaukee is full bore as soon as the trigger is touched.


Really? mines got a variable trigger on it so i can start it as softly as i want to, which i often do to get the quick change coupler into an easy to grab position, but if i wanna go full bore then it's as easy as pinning that trigger:thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Actually I may have that reversed. Maybe the Porter Cable was the culprit. Either way, I don't wanna do that again!!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

They're definately easy to get complacent with since alot of us use them daily, we dont think about them as being digit eaters LOL!!! I admit i'm guilty of grabbing it off the ground and automatically pulling the trigger to get'er wound up long before i'm at the position i'm ready to start the cut...bad habit caused by complacentcy


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

as i scroll down while eating... oh great now i have cereal spit all over my computer screen... thanks ihi


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

woodworkbykirk said:


> as i scroll down while eating... oh great now i have cereal spit all over my computer screen... thanks ihi


Hey, no problem...you just sprouted your 2nd chest hair after veiwing that carniage:laughing: Worst part was i was bored waiting on the fricken doctor...for an hour...so i started digging through the ER rooms drawers i was in to find mcgyver stuff to piece myself back together. I fought some big tounge depressors, gauze, tape....and got to work. cleaned all the ooze and yuck off, taped the gash back on itself snuggly, gauzed it up, stuck the popcicle stick under the finger and taped into place to hold it, put another on top and taped to hold it, more gauze, then started the compression taping pulling it tight so it'd heal together.

I was just pushing my rooms door open and the doctor walked in and asked, "what are you doing?"...i'm going back to work, i just grew 3 gray hairs waiting on service, everytime i come here i give you folks 60 minutes and then i'm out. "well we've been busy" he says...yeah, twice i walked out to the nurses station and seen you standing in their talking to the nurses about last weekend "well, i'm here now, lemme see what happened"

and the prick finally stitched me up. typically i wont go to a doctor, but i seen the muscle "beads" in the cut and figured it could use stitiches, but next time, Fugg'em, that's what duct tape and paper towels are for...tired of the BS games the hospital plays:furious:.....and yet, my wife asks why i flat out refuse to goto the doctor unless i'm on my death bed..bunch of pricks they all are i tell ya:furious:


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

IHI said:


> I had a 6amp dewalt that did a fair job, but had a short stroke and anemic motor. Bought a Makita..just a plain jane sawzall that i still have in one of the other trucks...same as the Dewalt, better than nothing, but short stroke and anemic, then i seen THIS MILWAUKEE and figured what the heck.....it's a MONSTER...and do not take this saw lightly, i about cut my finger off using it since the saw has so much in the nutz department, you WILL NOT stop it when it grabs a solid piece of whatever and the blade refuses to let go.
> 
> I was cutting about 1000 nails/screws out of a hinge side door jamb once, had my left hand tightly clamped onto the rubber part up front...death grip since there was sooo much metal holeing that jamb in place along with ample expanda foam. Well, the saw blade found a big azzed screws, buried itself in it and help fast, the saw ripped itself out of my hand on a outstroke, my hand instantly griped like a tight fist....onto the blade at that point. Finger got sucked in between the foot that blade passes through and once the finger was in that position it was treated to a nice back and forth sawing motion across the blade while being pinched between the blade and the foot
> 
> ...


I have that sawzall as well and its the cats ass...

You should have just put some newskin on that instead of going to the hospital :thumbsup:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

galla35 said:


> I have that sawzall as well and its the cats ass...
> 
> You should have just put some newskin on that instead of going to the hospital :thumbsup:


read post above ya's...next time i will, or i'll just run it through the table saw and loop the thing off and cinge the end shut so i can get back after it....nothing i hate worse than phocking whiners on my jobsite, so this killed me to leave for the hospital...but it just would'nt stop bleeding when i tried to keep working, luckily it was a freinds house that got ruined in the huge floods so eveerything was getting gutted/redone because i left a huge trail of blood like a gut shot on an animal all the way to the outside...right through my shirt i wrapped it in, and the old stand by rags wrapped with electrical tape just soaked through quickly making more of a mess where ever i was at than what it was worth...i tried for half an hour before i gave up and decided i should get it looked at:furious: i've since added superglue to all the first aid kits in the trucks...just in case some chit like this happens ever again because i will not go back to a worthless hospital and the pre-madonna doctors.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

IHI said:


> read post above ya's...next time i will, or i'll just run it through the table saw and loop the thing off and cinge the end shut so i can get back after it....nothing i hate worse than phocking whiners on my jobsite, so this killed me to leave for the hospital...but it just would'nt stop bleeding when i tried to keep working, luckily it was a freinds house that got ruined in the huge floods so eveerything was getting gutted/redone because i left a huge trail of blood like a gut shot on an animal all the way to the outside...right through my shirt i wrapped it in, and the old stand by rags wrapped with electrical tape just soaked through quickly making more of a mess where ever i was at than what it was worth...i tried for half an hour before i gave up and decided i should get it looked at:furious: i've since added superglue to all the first aid kits in the trucks...just in case some chit like this happens ever again because i will not go back to a worthless hospital and the pre-madonna doctors.



it wasnt there when i posted my bad :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy

Im like you I refuse to go to unless i cant fix it at home i even have a suture kit i keep handy to avoid going, you need too add one to your kit!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

galla35 said:


> it wasnt there when i posted my bad :notworthy:notworthy:notworthy
> 
> Im like you I refuse to go to unless i cant fix it at home i even have a suture kit i keep handy to avoid going, you need too add one to your kit!


I'm DEATHLY afraid of needles...i turn into a 4yr old girl when i see that lil bastage get turned my way:laughing::laughing: Had framer/sheeters/pins/staples go through apendages and that does'nt bother me a bit...the anticipation of getting stuck...mentally i cant handle it...go figure. I had my back lock up when i wasbent over in a 90* angle...guys took me to doc, doc said hit the ER, they carried me back to the room and soon as doc said he's going to give me a shot of muscle relaxer and pain reducer...i smiled and told the guys, let's go, i'll figure this out but i aint getting no shot:laughing:...they gave me a pill instead.

Hence my obsession with super glue and taping technquesarty:


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

newfy said:


> Sawzall just died, whats a good HD brand currently?
> Last Tiger Saw lasted 15 yrs, was thinking Makita or Milwaukee.
> Thanks.


hilti. one of the last places where more is more.


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

IHI said:


> I'm DEATHLY afraid of needles...i turn into a 4yr old girl when i see that lil bastage get turned my way:laughing::laughing: Had framer/sheeters/pins/staples go through apendages and that does'nt bother me a bit...the anticipation of getting stuck...mentally i cant handle it...go figure. I had my back lock up when i wasbent over in a 90* angle...guys took me to doc, doc said hit the ER, they carried me back to the room and soon as doc said he's going to give me a shot of muscle relaxer and pain reducer...i smiled and told the guys, let's go, i'll figure this out but i aint getting no shot:laughing:...they gave me a pill instead.
> 
> Hence my obsession with super glue and taping technquesarty:



I hate needles i had to have a spot tested on my lip for cancer and the broad held out a 6" needle and i said "im good on the test" she wanted to know why so i had to tell her flat out "you were holding a pen and your hand was shaking and you wanna come near my lip with that thing" she didnt quite understand :whistling:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the pic of the skin kinda folded back showing the tissue is what got to me... ive done some damage to myself which didnt really bother me. whats weirder is i have a brother who is a orthopedic associate (he sells replacement knees, hips, ankles, spinal halos) hes required to be right in the surgery opening the packages for the components for the surgeon. part of his job knowledge requires him to watch videos of the type of opertions he's going to be in, he shows me these videos, somehow the vids of legs being sliced open and the femur being drilled out to recieve a new knee joint doesnt bother me but your sliced up finger did


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the pic of the skin kinda folded back showing the tissue is what got to me... ive done some damage to myself which didnt really bother me. whats weirder is i have a brother who is a orthopedic associate (he sells replacement knees, hips, ankles, spinal halos) hes required to be right in the surgery opening the packages for the components for the surgeon. part of his job knowledge requires him to watch videos of the type of opertions he's going to be in, he shows me these videos, somehow the vids of legs being sliced open and the femur being drilled out to recieve a new knee joint doesnt bother me but your sliced up finger did


 Here is mine:laughing:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Was that done with a piddly makita and a bi metal blade??? I use those to peel apples and eat the chunks off the blade at break time:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL IHI no it's another lame story injury. A chevy hub cap tried to remove my fingure.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Cole82 said:


> LOL IHI no it's another lame story injury. A chevy hub cap tried to remove my fingure.


Reason #9,867 not to own a chevy:laughing::laughing:


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

IHI said:


> Reason #9,867 not to own a chevy:laughing::laughing:



haha only little boys wear bowties :whistling


----------

